# The new "fans"



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

My Fantails are out of quarantine, poops look good and tested neg, at this point, they are a bit underweight, but not by much. I put them in the lowest nest boxes as no one else uses those...had to move my stuff out of them, they seem to like them so far, the "up stairs" neighbors are my figs., I think they will all get along well...we will see. now Msfreebird and I have another thing in common!..lol....... just love them!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> My Fantails are out of quarantine, poops look good and tested neg, at this point, they are a bit underweight, but not by much. I put them in the lowest nest boxes as no one else uses those...had to move my stuff out of them, they seem to like them so far, the "up stairs" neighbors are my figs., I think they will all get along well...we will see. now Msfreebird and I have another thing in common!..lol....... just love them!


Hey! they look just like mine! I had to look out the window to make sure mine were still there! LOL
Very nice, where did you get them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty. They do look like Waynettes! LOL.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Hey! they look just like mine! I had to look out the window to make sure mine were still there! LOL
> Very nice, where did you get them?


...lol... they were rescues from CA, Im glad they were in pairs, makes things easier. they have settled in really well, a few things I really like is they do that circle thing...when they see me they do a complete circle looks funny with that tail and all. and they are not messy eaters from what I have seen, my other pigeons slig feed out of the cups they do not seem to do that...well not that much anyway....


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> ...lol... they were rescues from CA, Im glad they were in pairs, makes things easier. they have settled in really well, a few things I really like is they do that circle thing...when they see me they do a complete circle looks funny with that tail and all. and they are not messy eaters from what I have seen, my other pigeons slig feed out of the cups they do not seem to do that...well not that much anyway....


LOL, I love watching mine. The circling and running around is a riot. 
They do sling food but no where's near as bad as the homers.
Now you see why I wanted other colors - All I had was saddle's and they all look alike!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, I love watching mine. The circling and running around is a riot.
> They do sling food but no where's near as bad as the homers.
> Now you see why I wanted other colors - All I had was saddle's and they all look alike!


yes, but the saddles are my favorite pattern, but some black ones would be sweet....and pied and....lol.. these she gave me as I guess the others pieds and blacks were spoken for, it was fine as they needed a home...and like I said I really like the saddles...If I ever let them hatch guess what Im gonna get...lol....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, I love watching mine. The circling and running around is a riot.
> They do sling food but no where's near as bad as the homers.
> Now you see why I wanted other colors - All I had was saddle's and they all look alike!



My birds used to throw seed around a lot. It was terrible what I was wasting. I kept trying different things until I finally saw a feeder that I thought might work. AND IT DOES! No more throwing seed around. It's great, and a great savings too. Seed is getting more expensive all the time.

Yes Waynette---how do you tell them apart? I know I couldn't.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> My birds used to throw seed around a lot. It was terrible what I was wasting. I kept trying different things until I finally saw a feeder that I thought might work. AND IT DOES! No more throwing seed around. It's great, and a great savings too. Seed is getting more expensive all the time.
> 
> Yes Waynette---how do you tell them apart? I know I couldn't.


What did you find for a feeder that they can't throw the seeds!!?

It's difficult to tell some of the cocks apart, but the hens are a little smaller, especially "Button" - she's ROUND with an umbrella and waddles


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> yes, but the saddles are my favorite pattern, but some black ones would be sweet....and pied and....lol.. these she gave me as I guess the others pieds and blacks were spoken for, it was fine as they needed a home...and like I said I really like the saddles...*If I ever let them hatch guess* *what Im gonna get.*..lol....


LOL..Ahhh let me guess - MORE Saddles


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, I say this feeder at a bird supply store that I stopped in a few months ago. As soon as I saw it, I thought it would work. I know I've seen it online, I could look to see who has it. It actually comes with strong heavy legs that raise it up a couple of inches, but I took them off. Didn't want it that high. It's pretty deep, a couple of inches, and the bar stops them from being able to throw their sweet little heads in the right way for seed throwing. I thought they would shy from it for a while, but it didn't seem to bother them any more than all the others I've tried.They must have been thinking "what the h---is she doing to us now"? They don't mind it, and they can't throw seed! I love it. I used to throw away half of what I gave them. I'm going to get another for back up. It's wonderful. Didn't think I'd ever find one, as I don't like those plastic ones with the round holes cut in the side of them. I know someone sells it online, and I think I have saved the web page somewhere..............
Anyway, here's the picture of the feeder.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It was Jedd's. It comes either 36" or 48" Here's the web page. The 36" is $18.95.
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-214/Little-Giantï¾®-GALVANIZED-RANGE/Detail.bok

I think I sweep up about 10 to 20 seeds a day now. Used to be half what I fed to them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Jay3! That one looks much better. I have the plastic one w/holes, and a metal one w/holes and don't like either one of them.
I'll ask Santa for one, LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like that feeder too, I think I saw one of those at my neighborhood purina dealer, the wood one I have is ok, but I notice the figs have to tip toe to get at the feed in the middle of it, it is sized for homers....Im gonna go get the other one, I like it alot. and they can see their feed well which I think they like, Jay you have a cute ,cozy ,pigeon place!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks spiritwings. Actually, I think this one was made for homers, as with the legs on it, it was so high. But the smaller ones, and my handicapped hen would have had a hard time of it, so I took them off. They are very heavy metal legs, but you can get them off, or put them back on if you want to. I love it, and will eventually get another for backup, although I think this one will last forever. I like that it is metal, so it's more washable then the wooden one I was using last.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Thanks Jay3! That one looks much better. I have the plastic one w/holes, and a metal one w/holes and don't like either one of them.
> I'll ask Santa for one, LOL


I've seen the ones with the holes cut out, but I don't like them, and don't think my birds would either. I know, I'm nuts, but I always worry that they will hit their eyes on the side of the hole trying to get their heads in. We run into enough problems without that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> I've seen the ones with the holes cut out, but I don't like them, and don't think my birds would either. I know, I'm nuts, but I always worry that they will hit their eyes on the side of the hole trying to get their heads in. We run into enough problems without that.


LOL, mine didn't like sticking their heads in the holes, so I took the top of - back to seed slinging


----------

